# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  How far would you commute?  Would you live somewhere nice but drive a lot?

## toaster little

If it's 30 minutes W/O traffic, is that decent?  How much is too much for you WITH traffic?  1 hour? 1.5 hours?

If it's a full-time job (40 hours per week, every week) is working in a nice area more important or working in an ok area but living somewhere nice more important?

Would you ever consider living somewhere cheap and ok ("the dumps") just to save time on commuting?

Or would you live somewhere nice and drive 2-3 times as much to work?

Let's say that the gas prices are NOT a concern.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I already commute about 45 minutes on a bad day, so that would probably be my limit with traffic. It's usually 25 minutes if I catch a bus before rush hour. Never had to commute in a car, though I doubt I ever will because my job is in the middle of downtown and rush hour is horrible.

My personal "dream" of a house would be right outside of the city, so I can have some nature around me yet still be close enough to do things in the city.

----------


## kc1895

I think the biggest factor with a lot of people is the salary.  Although having a bigger salary means living in a nicer house too.  There is a lot more people I know living in nicer homes and commuting +1 hours to go to work.  A place to work shouldn't dictate where you live, especially if you have to raise a family and feel safer in a good neighborhood. 

If I had a nice salary, the longest time I would drive is about 45 min-1 hour each day.

----------


## Chantellabella

For me, where I live is way more important than where I work, so I will commute pretty far if necessary. I've worked 20 miles away, and I've had work sites that weren't very far, but the traffic commute was a bitch. I actually prefer at least some commute though, because it gives me down time before I get home and also gives me time to gear up for work. I generally like at least 25 minutes of commute to make the transition.

----------


## sanspants

30 minutes one way is my upper limit for commuting. Losing an hour a day to traffic is okay; any more than that is just a huge chunk of life. 

I'd been thinking that any commute was a big waste; then I moved onto the busiest street in town; I now live on an intersection, two minutes from work. And I'd much rather be back in the boonies with a long-ish drive.

----------


## L

At the moment I am trying to find a place that is a decent distance from my new job. I am looking at either getting somewhere cheaper further away or paying more the closer I can live. 20 to 30 mins is my max though, traffic will add time to that anyway!!

----------

